# Filterstart und Einlaufzeit



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

durch die Aquarianer und meinen Aquaristik-Fachmann vor Ort habe ich eine völlig andere Methode zum Einfahren eines Filters kennen gelernt: Starterbakterien, gebrauchte Filtermaterialien aus einem eingefahrenen Filter, "benutztes" Aquariumwasser,  Einsatz von zwei Fischen um den Filter zu impfen bevor der Besatz erhöht wird, Bepflanzung. Teilweise kann man das auch in der (Aquaristik-) Fachliteratur nachlesen.

Ganz anders sieht das bei den Teichen aus - obwohl die bakteriellen Vorgänge sehr ähnlich ablaufen dürften, wird stets eine Wochen- oder Monate lange Wartezeit für das Einfahren des Filters vorgeschlagen.

Was passiert eigentlich im Frühjahr, wenn der Filter wieder angeschlossen wird? Der hat doch keinerlei Bakterien mehr und ist quasi wie aus dem Laden. Hier muss angeimpft werden und man hat den vollen Fischbesatz im Teich.

Weshalb wird die Nicht-Einhaltung der Einfahrzeit bei Neubesatz stets als Supergau dargestellt, wenn das doch eigentlich in jedem Frühjahr die Regel ist, dass der Filter erst Mal wieder in Gang kommen muss?

Jetzt reißt mir bitte nicht gleich den Kopf ab - dieser Punkt interessiert mich und ebenso Eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

GEnau weiß ich das auch nicht, bin auf die Erklärungen auch gespannt. 

Aber ich denke, das hat auch damit zu tun, dass der Teich ja dann schon "eingefahren" ist.
Wenn das Wasser neu ist und der Filter neu ist, wird das wahrscheinlich zu viel des Guten auf einmal. Aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass es gut gegangen ist, wenn manche Neu-Teichbesitzer dann doch plötzlich "von lieben Menschen Fische geschenkt bekommen haben" (was ich allerdings des öfteren eher bezweifle, werden sie wohl doch selbst geholt haben, weil sie nicht abwarten konnten). Kann wohl gutgehen, muß aber nicht.
Ich persönlich würde dann das geringere Risiko eingehen und abwarten.


----------



## scholzi (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo ihr zwei....
Bei Neuanlage eines Teiches oder Aquarium ist weder im Substrat noch im Filter oder Wasser bekterielles Leben.
Ohne Bakterien steigt ein Zwischenprodukt(Nitrit) der Nitifikation an bis Bakterien da sind die diesen Abbauen/umwandeln....Nitritpeak genannt.
Jetzt kommt der Unterschied zwischen Aquarium und Teich....
Ein AQ ist immer ca 26 Grad warm und Fische(Ausscheidungen) und Bakterien sind immer voll im Gange....
Ein Teich fährt im Winter zurück und fast alle Bakterien sterben ab und auch die Fische gehen in Winterruhe und fressen nicht mehr 
und bringen auch keine Ausscheidungen mehr ins Wasser die durch Bakterien abgebaut werden müssen!
Wenn du jetzt im Frühjahr dein Filter aufbaust, werden mit steigender Wassertemperatur auch Bakterien und Fische wieder aktiv.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

hallo regine,



bei neuen teichen handelt es sich grob gesagt um totes wasser.
der teich hat null biologie und die muss erst aufgebaut werden.
wenn fische im teich sind, dann gibt es nichts was die ausscheidungen abbauen kann.
es dauert wesendlich länger als bei einem eingefahrenen teich bis sich die biologie im filter aufbaut. von was soll sich auch bei toten wasser eine biologie im filter aufbauen?

ein eingefahrener teich hat auch eine eigene biologie die kleine mengen an ausscheidungen abbauen kann.


ich persönlich bin auch ein erklärter feind davon, das der filter über den winter außer betrieb genommen wird.
im winter fällt genügend dreck durch abgestorbene algen, ausscheidungen an, die aus dem system gezogen werden sollten.
meinermeinung ist die biologie im filter viel schneller voll aufgebaut, wenn der filter über den winter im betrieb war. 
hatte eigentlich noch nie stress mit den wasserwerten im frühjahr, obwohl ich ausreichend füttere , damit die koi schnell wieder zu kräften kommen.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regine, 

genau so, wie die Bakterien und alles andere haben auch die Fische im Winter Ruhezeit, der Stoffwechsel ist nur sehr gering und auch die Verdreckung des Wassers. 
Viele raten dazu, den Filter im Winter nicht abzubauen, sondern (ggf. auch gedrosselt) weiter laufen zu lassen, denn dann steht die volle Filterleistung sofort wieder zur Verfügung, wenn die Temperaturen steigen. In meinen Augen eine sehr sinnvolle vorgehensweise. 

In einem neuen Aquarium oder Teich entsteht zwangsläufig Nitrit, die Bakterien die das abbauen müssen aber erst mal wachsen um die Menge entstehendes Nitrit abzubauen. 
Da Nitrit fischgiftig ist wartet man bis der sogenannte Nitritpeak vorbei ist und besetzt frühestens dann. 
Wer viel Geduld hat sollte sogar besser noch länger warten bis der Teich erst mal ohne Fische eingewachsen ist. Die Pflanzen haben es mit Fischbesatz viel schwerer sich zu etablieren. 
Auch beim Aquarium ist das eigentlich nicht viel anders. Den Besatz sollte man in beiden Fällen nur nach nach anpassen. Auch beim Aquarium würde ich (besonders Einsteigern) eher zu einer Wartezeit von einigen Wochen raten bis das Becken besetzt wird. Die beschriebene und angewendete Technik des Becken einfahrens ist eher etwas fuer die Profis aber auch da die eher risikobereite Variante. Deshalb werden auch erst mal zwei Fische eingesetzt. 
Viele Aquarianer nennen diese Tiere auch "Opferfische" - Was das im Zweifel für die Fische bedeutet braucht wohl nicht weiter erklärt werden. Hier werden gern preiswerte Fische genommen, wie z.B. Goldies oder Gupys ... weil es auf die ja nicht so ankommt, wie auf einen teuren Fisch ! 

Auch Aquaristik ist nichts für Leute die es eilig haben, Veränderungen am Becken werden oft erst nach langer Zeit sichtbar, hier braucht es immer Geduld und die Bereitschaft zu Wartezeit. 

Besetzt man zu früh und stellt zu hohe Nitritwerte fest, dann verliert man entweder die Fische, oder schadet Ihnen zumindestens. Um das zu verhindern kann man dann durch großzügige Teilwasserwechsel den Nitritwert runterbekommen (man verdünnt sozusagen das Gift). 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regine,

das hat damit zu tun das die nitrifizierenden Bakterien substartgebunden sind, will heissen...

die Bakterien sitzen auf dem Substrat und Gegenständen ( Oberflächen von Wurzeln, Sand, Pflanzen, Steinen etc) im Teich und Filter, und schwimmen wie oft fälschlicherweise angenommen nicht frei im Wasser.

Ein Teich mit etwas Volumen und dazu passenden Besatz, der einigermasen strukturiert mit den obengennanten Gegenständen ist, bietet den Bakterien daher eine vielfältige Besiedlungsfläche, die zumindest in den Wintermonaten (also bei reduzierten Stoffwechsel) ausreicht.

Wenn man dann im Frühjahr den Filter wieder neu ansetzt, sind diese Bakterien ja schon im Teich vorhanden,
der biologische Teil vom Filter wird nur genutzt um durch das Filtermaterial (sei es nun __ Hel-X, Matten etc) diese Besiedlungsfläche erheblich zu steigern, 
somit kann der höhere Stickstoffeintrag (Stoffwechsel) im Sommer ausgeglichen werden.

Bei angepassten Besatz gibt es daher keinerlei Probleme beim Filterstart im Frühjahr.
Funktioniert zumindest bei uns über Jahre am Teich ohne Probleme.

Bei Teichen mit zu hohen Besatz sollte immer der Filter gering weiterlaufen, auch im Winter wenn möglich.

Bei einem vollkommen neu angelegten Teich sollte man natürlich eine längere Einlaufzeit, oder eine sehr gute Impfung des Materials und Substrat empfehlen, da ja keinerlei Bakterien im Teich oder im Filter vorhanden sind.

PS,

ein Aquarium hat in der Regel Fische die übers Jahr den gleichen Stickstoffwechsel besitzen, also nicht über Monate ihr "Leben" auf das Minimum "zurückdrehen" wie es die Mehrzahl von Teichfischen macht.
Daher sind beide Systeme auch in diesem Thema schwer zu vergleichen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Peter, das mag vielleicht für einen Koiteich nützlich sein, da hab ich keine Ahnung von.

Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass es nicht gut ist, wenn die Pumpe unten auf dem Teichboden liegt, das Wasser im Winter dort wegzusaugen und oben wieder reinzugeben, weil sich die Wassertemperaturen zu sehr vermischen. So habe ich unten im Teich konstant wohl 4 Grad, wo die Fische Winterruhe halten können. Verwirble ich aber die Wasserschichten, kann es leicht im Teich unten zu kalt werden. Man könnte natürlich die Pumpe höher setzen, was aber wieder einen Aufwand bedeutet. Bei mir z.B. wird das gefilterte Wasser über einen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich geführt. Da friert ganz schön was ein in strengen Wintern. Hab deshalb immer den Filter ausgeschaltet und bin gut damit gefahren. Eisfreihalter rein, Sprudelstein dazu und dann hab ich immer zumindest freies Loch. Ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, weiß ich auch nicht (wiegesagt, ist ja kein Koiteich, da mag es noch andere Kriterien geben), aber wenn man gut damit gefahren ist, wird man es sicher so lassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Maja, 

das ist ein wichtiger Aspekt ! 
Das Wasser darf im Winter auf keinen Fall über den Bodenablauf oder über eine am Boden liegende Pumpe zum Filter ! Ich würd es aus der Mitte abpumpen und dort auch wieder einlaufen lassen und zwar so behutsam, das es keine Verwirbelungen gibt. 

Was für Koiteiche gut ist, das kann auch für andere Teiche meist nicht schaden. Aber über das Thema ob durchlaufen des Filters Sinn macht gibts nen Haufen Argumente dafür und nen Haufen dagegen. 
Wenn Du mit der Methode bislang gut gefahren bist, dann würde ich das weiter so machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für diese sehr interessante Diskussion. 

Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt und diese außerordentlich informative Seite über den Nitrifikationsprozess gefunden: http://www.arauntermarch.ch/nitrifikation.htm

Wer keine Lust hat alles zu lesen - am unteren Ende der Seite sind die Eckdaten zur Voraussetzung des Nitrifikationsprozesses. 

Die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat durch Nitrobacter Bakterien findet demnach ab 12 Grad nur noch eingeschränkt statt und wird bei 5 Grad eingestellt. Die Voraussetzung zur Nitrifikation ist ein Sauerstoffgehalt von mehr als 2 mg O2/l und ein PH-Wert zwischen 7.5 und 8.3.

Wer diese Werte kennt könnte das Wasser in seinem Becken entsprechend unter Kontrolle halten. 

Da die Nitrifikation ab 5 Grad völlig eingestellt wird macht es keinen Sinn, Filterpumpen im Winter zum Zweck der Nitrifikation laufen zu lassen. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass es ganz sinnvoll ist, die Filtermedien im Teich auf zu bewahren damit die Nitrobacter im Frühjahr ihre Arbeit ab 6 Grad wieder aufnehmen können. Macht das hier jemand?

Da die Fische im Winter nicht äppeln, ist ja ohnehin auch kein Nitrat abzubauen.

Zum Filter einfahren: wenn ich den Filter und die Neuanlage mit "totem Wasser" insgesamt mit Nitrosomas (Umwandlung von Ammonium/Ammoniak in Nitrit) und Nitrobacter impfe und für einen für die Nitrifikation adäquaten Sauerstoffgehalt und PH-Wert sorge müsste ein normaler Besatz während der Vegetationszeit schnell möglich sein weil die Nitrifikation bereits nach 12 Tagen greift wenn "Futter" da ist. Hat das mal jemand probiert?

Ich finde das Thema sehr spannend.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regina, 

in vielen Teichen wird in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands die meiste Zeit des Winters die Temperatur über 5 Grad sein, in Filtern ist die Temperatur teilweise sogar höher. Aus diesem Grund lassen viele Ihren Filter durchlaufen. Bei größeren Filtern ist zudem ein Abbau oft kaum möglich. 

Zumindestens die unteren Schichten sollten unter 4 Grad nie sinken, weil es dann für Fische kritisch wird. 
Wegen der zweifachen Wasseranomalie bleibts aber unten meist kuschelige 4 Grad warm. 

Viele User haben die Wassertemperaturen hier dokumentiert
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1770/?q=Wassertemperatur+Winter

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,

danke für den Link und die Temperatur-Info. Im Frühjahr wird es offenbar noch mal sehr wichtig, genau und täglich die Wasserwerte und die Temperatur zu messen, den Filter rechtzeitig anzuwerfen und mit der Fütterung nicht eher zu beginnen als frühestens etwa eine Woche nach der Erwärmung über  ca. 15 Grad weil sonst die Biologie nicht mit macht und das auch nicht zu erzwingen ist.


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



scholzi schrieb:


> Ein Teich fährt im Winter zurück und fast alle Bakterien sterben ab ...



Hallo Robert,

das ist wohl ein springender Punkt - sterben sie ab oder werden sie inaktiv im Sinne einer vegetativen Ruhepause bis es wärmer wird? Wenn sie wirklich abstürben müsste im Frühjahr geimpft werden. Bei einem der Vegetationsruhe ähnlichem Zustand würden sie im Frühjahr wieder aktiv werden.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Servus Regine

Um das absterben zu verhindern, werden Koiteich beheizt .... so zwischen 7-8°C .... da überleben die Bakis  und die Koi überstehen auch den Winter besser.
Da Koi ja auch über den Winter gefüttert werden, wenn auch eingeschränkt, laufen dort die Filter durch ... geht ja bestens, da meißt Schwerkraftfilteranlagen


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Helmut,

aha - sie sterben also wirklich und versetzen den Teich im Hinblick auf die Nitrifikation in den Originalzustand sozusagen. Dann werde ich im Frühjahr entsprechend vorbereitet sein.

Das ist sehr wichtig zu wissen, vielen Dank.


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regina,





> Zum Filter einfahren: wenn ich den Filter und die Neuanlage mit "totem Wasser" insgesamt mit Nitrosomas (Umwandlung von Ammonium/Ammoniak in Nitrit) und Nitrobacter impfe und für einen für die Nitrifikation adäquaten Sauerstoffgehalt und PH-Wert sorge müsste ein normaler Besatz während der Vegetationszeit schnell möglich sein weil die Nitrifikation bereits nach 12 Tagen greift wenn "Futter" da ist. Hat das mal jemand probiert?




ja das habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht ua. auch in diesem 1000 ltr. Aquarium, ohne jegliche Probleme.


 



Das sogar mit Fischen die sehr heikel gegenüber Nitrit sind, und schon bei geringsten Mengen kippen.

 


Die Fische 7 x Pt. Altum (davon 3 Wildfänge aus extrem sauren Gewässer), und an die 70 Rotmaulsalmler (mehr als heikel auch gegenüber Nitrat) hatten keinerlei Probleme. 

Temp. 28 ° C.
obwohl der pH immer unter 6,5 (nach der obigen Tabelle sollte das gar nicht gehen...) ist.

Des weiterem fällt die Temperatur schon mal bei Kläranlagen locker unter der 10 °C. Grenze, und es wird weiter kräftig nitrifiziert. Wenngleich wie von dir beschrieben mit etwas geringeren Erfolg,
kippen tut da so schnell nichts,
selbst wenn der "Müll" von tausenden Menschen umzuwandeln ist...

@ Wuzzel,





> Viele Aquarianer nennen diese Tiere auch "Opferfische" - Was das im Zweifel für die Fische bedeutet braucht wohl nicht weiter erklärt werden. Hier werden gern preiswerte Fische genommen, wie z.B. Goldies oder Gupys ... weil es auf die ja nicht so ankommt, wie auf einen teuren Fisch !




wer macht denn so was, und wer nennt sie dann Opferfische ?


Ich kenne sehr viel Teichianer und Aquarianer, aber solche Typen kenne ich nicht.

Ich finde leider in Foren wird sehr viel dramatisiert,
wenn man einen Filter gut animpft gibt es keinerlei Risiko, dazu muss man auch kein Profi sein, der ich zB. bei weitem nicht bin.

Meine Opferfische ... in diesen Becken waren 7 Pt. Altum, wie geschrieben sehr heikel und nicht gerade günstig.
Mir geht es um das Wohl der Tiere, und trotzdem setze ich Fische nach reichlich animpfen des Filters binnen Stunden in die Becken.

Es gibt zwei rsikolose "Einfahrmethoden"

animpfen oder abwarten,

so oder so, sollte man den Nitrit Wert messen, um reagieren zu können, darauf kommt es an und nicht auf arme Goldis und Gupys.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Ob alle absterben 

Denke ein Teil wird wohl überleben und im Frühjahr wieder Ihre Arbeit voll aufnehmen .....

Nur für Koi werden es zuwenige sein ... darum die Heizung.

Bei "normalen" Teichen mit Besatz entnimmt man die mit Bakterien besetzten Filtermedien und überwintert sie im Teich in einem Netz in der Tiefzone. Den Filter kann man demontieren und gereinigt im trockenen überwintern. Die Pumpe sollte man aber naß überwintern.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

da wuzzel immer schneller im schreiben  ist und ich dann mein mühvoll vorgeschriebenes wieder lösche muss,  hoffe ich, das er nun nicht wieder schneller ist.

die meisten nehmen ihre filter erst wieder in betrieb, wenn die temperaturen im teich über 8 bis10 grad  liegen.
hier arbeit der filter der über das ganze jahr läuft schon fleißig, wenn die temperaturen über 5 grad gehen.
und sind die temperaturen unter 5 grad stellen die baktis ihre arbeit eben ein, aber wenn man sie braucht ,wenn die temperaturen höher gehen, dann sind sie da. 
sie müssen auch nicht im frühjahr über längere zeit angesiedelt werden, damit der filter endlich in die pötte kommt.

die fische warten nicht mit ihren hinterlassenschafte bis der filter eingefahren wird und selbst wenn sie es tun würden, dann gibt es noch immer genügend dreck im teich der raus muss.
hier kommt der zweite vorteil wenn der biologische teil und der vorfilter über den winter laufen.
der schmodder von fischen, abgestorben pflanzen, algen usw. wird aus dem system gezogen und die baktis werden im frühjahr nicht unnötig dadurch belasstet.
die entwicklung von schädlichen gasen wird dadurch auch erheblich verringert.

der vliesfilter hat bei meinem teich, über den kompletten winter eine vliesrolle verbraucht. 
eine rolle vlies entspricht dem spitzenverbrauch von einem sommermonat, wo der meiste dreck anfällt.
wer würde freiwillig den dreck der in einem sommermonat anfällt im winter in seinem teich 
lassen?


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regina,



Regs schrieb:


> aha - sie sterben also wirklich und versetzen den Teich im Hinblick auf die Nitrifikation in den Originalzustand sozusagen.




daran glaube ich eher weniger,

wenn das so wäre hätte unser Teich seit Jahren einen kräftigen Nitritpeak, was nicht einmal vorgekommen ist.

Wichtig wie schon mehrfach im Thema beschrieben der Besatz muss zum Volumen stimmen, dann schaffen es auch ausgelaugte und schlaffe...  Nitrifikanten im Frühjahr den Teich stabil zu halten.

Helmut hat ja im Post # 16 danach schon sehr gut geschrieben.

wünsch euch alle nasse Hände...

Jochen.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



Digicat schrieb:


> Ob alle absterben
> 
> Denke ein Teil wird wohl überleben und im Frühjahr wieder Ihre Arbeit voll aufnehmen .....
> 
> ...



hallo helmut,

hier streiten sich die götter.
bin kein studierter mensch sondern nur ein einfacher mensch mit hauptschulabschluss.
wenn alle bakterien im filter und teich über den winter absterben würden, dann würden wir jedes jahr wieder bei null anfangen. oder besser gesagt, der teich wäre gleich mit einem neu angelegten teich.

greifen bedeutet für mich begreifen..... im frühjahr sehe ich beim helix, was im winterbetrieb gelaufen ist, wie schnell die typische schicht von baktis voll aufbaut ist.
lege ich helix dazu, was vor dem winter aus dem filter geholt wurde, braucht ewig und drei tage bis sich daran eine bakterienschicht bildet.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

[OT]@maritim ... keine Angst ... nutze einfach die Pausen, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Kühlschrank bin. Da nepomuk heute nicht da ist muss ich das selber machen  [/OT]

@jochen zum Thema Opferfisch findest Du z.B. bei google an dritter Stelle gleich einen Thread im ZfV-Forum... 
und keinen der Aquarianer stört das. Vielen Tierhaltern geht es anscheind gar nicht um Tiere an sich, sondern um Ihr Hobby und Ihren Erfolg... koste das dann was es wolle. 
Gibt aber noch etliche mehr links im Internet und ich hab die Empfehlung für neue Becken schon oft gehört.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



Digicat schrieb:


> Nur für Koi werden es zuwenige sein ... darum die Heizung.



meine heizung schaltet nur ein, damit  temperaturen nicht unter 3 bis 4 grad fallen.
die koi müssen bei mir warten, bis mutter natur die temperaturen über 4 grad steigen lässt.

bei mir werden die koi im frühjahr ab ca. 8 grad munter und bekommen ab und an etwas winterfutter. ab 10  grad nerven sie schon etwas und bekommen alle drei tage winterfutter.
ab 15 grad bekommen sie täglich eine mischung aus winter und sommerfutter.
bis jetzt habe ich keine probleme mit nitrit und ammoniak obwohl ich schon sehr früh mit dem füttern beginne.

allerdings messe ich zur kontrolle täglich die wasserwerte , wenn ich nach dem winter mit der fütterung beginne.


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,

mein natürlich nicht persönlich gemeinter Seitenhieb zu dir sollte ja nur darauf hinweisen,



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Die beschriebene und angewendete Technik des Becken einfahrens ist eher etwas fuer die Profis aber auch da die eher risikobereite Variante. Deshalb werden auch erst mal zwei Fische eingesetzt.
> Viele Aquarianer nennen diese Tiere auch "Opferfische" - Was das im Zweifel für die Fische bedeutet braucht wohl nicht weiter erklärt werden. Hier werden gern preiswerte Fische genommen, wie z.B. Goldies oder Gupys ... weil es auf die ja nicht so ankommt, wie auf einen teuren Fisch !



man muss doch nicht immer das Schlimmste aus dem Internet ziehen, und das auch noch versuchen als Warnung zu benutzen.
Warum sollen den überhaupt die Opferfische sterben?
Nicht immer alles schwarzmalen, zumindest nicht wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf.

Wenn man einen Filter animpft ist das so gut wie gar nicht risikoreich. Ich persönlich finde es noch nicht mal so risikoreich als wenn man ohne animpfen mit Filtermulm ewig auf den Peak wartet, dann das Nitrit ein wenig ansteigt, ...wieder fällt... und danach die Fische einsetzt, und schwupps hat man dann dennoch die Suppe voller Gift.

Wenn man animpft hat man sofort die Nitrifikanten im Filter, ob das Wasser frisch oder schon in anderen Aquarien oder Teichen war spielt diesbezüglich keine Rolle (bei anderen Sachen schon fremde Keime etc, aber das gehört ja nicht zum Thema), da wie ja schon geschrieben die Bakterien das Filtersubstrat besiedeln und so gut wie nicht im Wasser vorkommen. 
Ein, zwei Tage nicht füttern und dabei Nitrit messen und der Keks ist gegessen.

Mach den Test...

versuchs, praktiziere es, und setze nach drei bis vier Stunden zwei Gupys ein,
du wirst sehen mit den Beiden wirst du noch lange Spass haben.

Mit wirklich freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Jochen, 
willst Du damit sagen, das das wochenlange, von vielen praktizierten Einfahren einses Aquariums totaler Quatsch ist, und man sofort Besetzen kann, wenn man nur entsprechend animpft ? 
Also ich kenn das Animpfen und trotzdem warten. Denn die Menge an Bakterien muss sich ja erst mal bilden. 
Wenn dem wirklich so ist, könnte man sich einiges viel einfacher machen. 
Das Einfahren des AQ also ein Zopf von gestern ? 

Müsste dann ja beim Teich ähnlich sein, mit entsprechend großer Impfung ? 

Hab mir übrigens nicht das schlimmste aus dem Internet gezogen, sondern das schon oft gehört. Kauf Dir statt Nitrittest lieber nen billigen Fisch zum testen, das ist einfacher und preiswerter. Wobei das kein Tipp ist, den ich so weitergeben, oder selber praktizieren würde. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Genau das, was Du hier jetzt schreibst, Wuzzel, treibt mich auch um. Ich erlebe das flotte einfahren von Aquarien in einem kleinen Aquaristikladen im Nachbarort wenn unerwartet neue Fische kommen. Ein Teil gebrauchtes Wasser, Filter impfen, Fische rein.

Da das biologische Prozesse sind die sich - natürlich in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur - im Teich ganz genau so abspielen sollte das da auch genauso gehen.

@Jochen: danke für Deine Information und die Fotos von Deinem Becken.


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,

es ist natürlich kein Quatsch wenn man wochenlang einfährt,
nur es geht auch definitiv anders, nämlich so wie ich es beschrieben habe, so arbeiten viele Aquarianer, vor allem Züchter die schnell mal ein Aquarium aufstellen müssen.

Solche Leute haben keine Zeit wochenlang einzufahren, hier gehts...

Wasser rein,
Filter animpfen,
und Fische zu setzen...

ich habe das schon mehrfach innerhalb einer Stunde durchgeführt, und habe dadurch noch keine Larve oder gar einen Fisch verloren.



Es ist auch viel einfacher.
Nicht umsonst habe ich das Aquarium bebildert das ich so angeimpft habe,
in diesen Becken schwimmen Wildfangaltum und Rotmaulsalmler, Fische die wirklich sehr empfindlich gegenüber Nitrit und auch Nitrat sind, kleinste Spuren von Nitrit bringen diese Tiere leicht zum kippen.
Und selbst diese Tiere hatten keine Schaden, da mit dieser Version kein Nitrit autritt.

Die Menge an Bakterien bildet sich sehr schnell weiter.

Natürlich kann man das nur machen wenn man eingelaufene Filter als Quelle für den Filtermulm (Impfstoff) hat, aber wenn man sie hat ist das kein Problem, wie beschrieben für mich sogar weniger risikoreicher.

Das lange Einfahren vom Aquarium ist wirklich ein Zopf von Gestern, immer die Voraussetzung man hat schon mindestens einen eingelaufenen Filter, das wird dir wohl jeder ambitionierter Aquarianer bestätigen, der nicht ewig gestrig lebt.

Beim Teich braucht man natürlich die entsprechende Menge an Filtermulm, und wenn die Temperatur  des Wassers nicht wirklich voll im Keller ist, sollte das auch funktionieren,
warum nicht ?

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens nicht das schlimmste aus dem Internet gezogen, sondern das schon oft gehört. Kauf Dir statt Nitrittest lieber nen billigen Fisch zum testen, das ist einfacher und preiswerter. Wobei das kein Tipp ist, den ich so weitergeben, oder selber praktizieren würde.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



Es gibt sogar Leute die als Testfisch einen Stör verwenden



Butterfly schrieb:


> Ich muss dir sagen, dass ich ich den __ Sterlet gekauft habe um zu sehen ob mein wasser gut ist. da __ Störe sehr gut Wasserqualitäten brauchen.
> 
> Werde ich aber trotzdem tun!!
> 
> Danke MFG


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo allerseits,
kann man sich auch nicht in etwa so einigen:
wenn bei einem "Außenteich" im Frühjahr das Wasser schneller warm wird, als die Filterbakterien sich vermehren können, kann es in "gut besetzten" Teichen problematisch werden.
Das Zweite ist die Feststellung, dass ein neu eingerichteter, aber "richtig eingerichteter" Teich (oder von mir aus, ein AQ), nur eine Starthilfe bei Wassertemperaturen >12°C braucht, um zu funktionieren.
Damit ist Teichbau kein Hexenwerk. Wenn es irgend möglich ist, einen "eingefahrenen" Teich direkt nachzubauen, dann muß man auch nicht auf irgendeine "Stabilisierung" warten.
Insofern ein nettes Thema, bin mal gespannt, wer was hier noch meldet...


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Persönlich halte ich die Vorgänge im Teich nach wie vor für deutlich komplexer.
Sogar Herr Jorek von NG, der ja ein berechtigtes Interesse an standardisierten Teichlösungen hat, sagte bei der Führung, das das was bei einem Teich funktioniert schon 10 meter weiter links beim nächsten Teich anders sein kann (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich aus der Erinnerung falsch zitiere).
Es wirken so viele Faktoren auf den Teich, das es den standardisierten immer problemlos funktionierenden Gartenteich nach Shema F nicht geben kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Mit Interesse habe ich den bisherigen thread gelesen 
und da sind durchaus Wahrheiten auf den Tisch gekommen.
Ich wollte jetzt noch etwas beisteuern, das irgendwie noch nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist:
Die nitrifizierenden Bakterien gehörden den GRUPPEN der Nitobacter und Nitrosamonas an,
zu denen eine VIELZAHL verschiedenster und verschieden leistungsfähiger Bakterien zählen.
JEDE Art hat einen erstaunlich schmalen Bereich, in dem sie leben 
und das betrifft in erster Linie die Temperatur (jede Art bloß 2 Grad!),
aber auch den Chemismus des Wassers (Gruß an die Wasserverbesserer durch Chemikalien!).
Wenn sich diese Bedingungen geringfügig ändern, 
werden die vorher tätigen und in großer Anzahl vorhandenen Bakterien nahezu (!) aussterben
und nach einer zeitlichen Lücke in der Größenordnung von meist wenigen Tagen durch die "passenden" Bakterien ersetzt.
Geschehen die Änderungen langsam, so erfolgt der Bevölkerungswechsel fliessend und ohne nennenswerte Lücke.
(Gruß an die massiven Wasserwechsler im Sommer!)
Im Lauf des Jahres entstehen somit nacheinander die verschiedenen Bakterienpopulationen,
vergehen wieder und werden durch die nächsten ersezt.
Das ist auch kein wirkliches Problem, da diese Bakterien ohnehin im eingefahrenen Teich vorhanden sind
und sich bei Vorliegen der passenden Verhältnisse sehr schnell vermehren.

Nur beim neuen Teich (Aquarium) mit neuem Boden, sauberen Dekorationsgegenständen
und wenigen Pflanzen (auf denen die Bakterien auch sitzen),
können Probleme zutage treten, wenn zu schnell Abfallprodukte ins Spiel kommen.
Dabei ist auch nicht dir Tatsache, dass zuwenige Bakterien am Werk sind das Schlimme,
sondern deren unfreundliche Reihenfolge mit denen sie auftauchen:
So wie der Harnstoffabbau über Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit und am Ende zu Nitrat erfolgt,
finden die für den jeweiligen Arbeitsschritt zuständigen Bakterien nacheinander die zutreffenden Lebensbedingungen,
während die für die nächste Stufe zuständigen noch nicht (in nennenswerter Anzahl) vorhanden sind.
Dadurch kommt es zum gefürchteten Nitritpeak, 
den man seriöserweise nur durch LANGSAMES Hochfahren der Belastung verhindert bzw. klein hält.

Die Impferei ist dabei sicher hilfreich, darf aber nicht überbewertet werden:
Wasser herumzuschleppen ist dabei prinzipiell nicht der Zweck,
weil die gewünschten Bakterien (wie schon geschrieben wurde) ausschliesslich sessile sind
und die finden sich an Oberflächen und in der obersten Schalmmschicht, dem Mulm.
Letzterer ist das Ziel unserer Begierde; am Einfachsten schabt man das Zeug von blamken Folienflächen.
Wenn man den jetzt mit dem Auto von Hamburg nach München führt,
kann man den Schlurtz dort genausouit in den Gulli schütten,
da diese aeroben '(sauerstoffbedürftigen) Bakterien dann SICHER verröchelt sind.
(Ich verfüge über keine gemessenenen Werte, gebe ihnen aber nicht mehr als 1 Stunde.)
Unsere Kurz transportierte Brühe kippen wir dann in der Nähe der Filteransaugöffnung ins Wasser,
sodass sie zum großen Teil eingesaugt wird und so den Bakterien ihre neue Wohnanalge zeigt.
Dass weder der Temperaturbereich noch der Chemismus gleich dem Herkunftsteich ist,
ist unvermeidbar, aber nicht so schlimm,
weil von den passenden -auch wenn sie nicht die Mehrheit darstellen!- ausreichend viele mitgegeangen sind,
um rasch einen neue Population aufzubauen.
Wenn man´s jetzt einigemaßen in Ruhe lässt, 
kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen..


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo,

man soll ja in Foren keine ganzen Beiträge zitieren,
aber ich mach das mal...



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> kann man sich auch nicht in etwa so einigen:
> wenn bei einem "Außenteich" im Frühjahr das Wasser schneller warm wird, als die Filterbakterien sich vermehren können, kann es in "gut besetzten" Teichen problematisch werden.
> Das Zweite ist die Feststellung, dass ein neu eingerichteter, aber "richtig eingerichteter" Teich (oder von mir aus, ein AQ), nur eine Starthilfe bei Wassertemperaturen >12°C braucht, um zu funktionieren.
> ...



Mein Fazit dazu...



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Das wäre für mich in der Tat eine vollkommen neue Theorie und mich würde interessieren durch welche Untersuchungen die gestützt ist. 
Das wofür manche Teiche Jahre brauchen soll dann in Stunden gehen ? 
Für mich klingt das eher nach Hexenwerk. 
Wenn sogar DER Teichbauer Nr. 1 in Deutschland es nicht schafft ein und den selben Teich mit gleichen Bedingungen und gleichen Werten 2 mal zu bauen - und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht es hier ja um "nachbauen" - wie soll das gehen ? 
Die Vorgänge in der Natur sind viel zu komplex, als das wir Sie eins zu eins nachmachen können. Vieles sicherlich kann man simulieren. aber nicht alles. Schon die Temperatur beim zweiten Teichbau kann abweichen. Der Bodengrund von einer anderen Stelle sein, Pflanzen, Vögel, Regen Wind usw. bringen anderen Eintrag. Das muss sich alles erst mal auf einander abstimmen. Das Gewicht an Schädlingen und Nützlingen muss passen usw. 

Da kann es noch so viele ok Smileys geben. Ne sachliche Begründung wäre mir lieber.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,

hier im Thema geht es um die Nitrifikation, die im Teich so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen, nicht wie man einen Teich naturgetreu nachbaut, das steht nur nebenbei.
Den funktionierenten Stickstoffwechsel kann man auch ohne Hexerei schnell erreichen, ich habe es auch geschrieben wie.
Und meiner Meinung nach habe ich es auch sachlich begründet, und obendrauf noch aus eigener Praxis beschrieben und bebildert.

Ich schreib halt nicht gerne alles doppelt.

Zum Aquarium habe ich ja schon vieles geschrieben,

nun zum Teich aus eigener Praxis...

Jedes Jahr baue ich meine Filteranlage komplett ab,
im Frühjahr wird der ganze Klimbim wieder angeschlossen, und mit Bakterien eines befreundeten Koihändlers aus seiner Innenhhälterung angeimpft.
Gefüttert wird bei uns im Teich wenn überhaupt nur wenig,
danach wird täglich, wenn es geht sogar mehrmals Nitrit getestet.

So, 
seit nunmehr zum fünften mal konnte ich nur klitzekleine spuren von Nitrit feststellen, jedoch nie mehr als 0,05 mg/ltr
(ich habe die Möglichkeit mit WTW Laborgeräten zu messen).
Diese Spuren wären zB. mit einem Handelsüblichen Tröpfchentest noch nicht mal nachweisbar, also auf der Skala 0,0

ich probiere es auch anders aus eigener Praxis zu erklären...

auf einer Kläranlage kommen tagtäglich, verschiedenste Stoffe aus der Kanalisation in die Anlage, und bringen immense Mengen an verschiedene Einträge,
auch hier können sich nicht erst die Bakterien im biologischen Teil  gut vorbereiten, sondern müssen reagieren, was sie auch gut machen.

Wenn ich einen gut eingelaufenen Filter, der vielseitige Bakterien (natürlich sehr einfach ausgedrückt) beheimatet, den Filtermuln entnehme,
und gebe diese schon funktionierente Bakkis auf ein neues Fitersubstrat, warum sollten sie ihre Arbeit dort nicht weitersetzen ?

zum Aspekt von zu wenig Sauerstoff beim Umsetzen der Nitrifikanten den Peter angesprochen hat, komme ich wieder zum aquarium zurück...

Ich gebe den Mulm in einem 10 ltr. Eimer der mit etwas Wasser aus dem Teich aufgefüllt wird, daran setze ich eine batteriebetriebene Lüfterpumpe, welche die Bakterien im Eimer durch einen Sprudelstein belüftet.

So ausgerüstet bin ich von Oberfranken nach Ulm gefahren (ca. vier Stunden) dort ein Aquarium vollkommen neu eingerichtet, Wasser rein, Deko und Pflanzen rein, neuen Filter mit dem Mulm aus Oberfranken angeimpft, nach sechs Stunden Fische rein, und über mehrere Tage Nitrit getestet...

Fazit...

auch hier wurde kein Nitrit gemessen (JBL Tröpfchentest),
die Fische schwimmen seit nunmehr zwei Jahren in diesem Becken...

weiter gehts...

diese Methode habe ich bestimmt in meinen heimischen Becken schon mehr als fünfzigmal durchgeführt,
in keinen dieser Beckenumbauten hatte ich Nitrit in für die Fische bedenkliche Form nachzuweisen.

So das waren durchaus positive ich hoffe für dich auch relevante Begründungen zum Thema animpfen, ich hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen

Ps, da fällt mir noch was spassiges ein, hier hatte ich mal versucht das seltsame Leben der Nitrikanten und den nitritpeak in Märchenform zu erklären...

Hallo,

es wird oft in der Aquaristik, besonders beim Einfahren eines Aquariums sehr oft vom Nitritpeak gewarnt, und von Geduld gesprochen, bis sich das Gleichgewicht eingependelt hat.
Oft wird darüber sehr fachlich diskutiert, viele lesen es und hören nach einigen Zeilen gelangweilt auf, da ihnen das Thema zu trocken ist, obwohl es sich um Wasser handelt... :whistling_1: BITTE WETER LESEN ES WIRD EINFACHER UND EIN WENIG LUSTG 

Ich versuche heute diese Vorgänge der Nitrifikation mal auf einfacher weise zu erklären.

Zuerst stellen wir uns das Aquarium auf, richten es nach belieben ein, hängen die Heizung in das Becken und schalten den Filter ein.

Was passiert jetzt ?

Im Wasser bilden sich Bakterien, (man nennt diese nitrifizierende Bakterien), die den Stickstoff in Ammonium/Ammoniak, danach in Nitrit und dann in Nitrat umwandeln, Nitrat wird dann als Endprodukt dieser Kette durch Wasserwechsel mit nitratarmen frischen Wasser aus dem Becken gebracht.

So weit so gut,
das Ganze hat nur einen gewaltigen und gefährlichen Knackpunkt...

NITRIT, ein Glied dieser Kette ist ein hohes Fischgift, und wirkt schon in kleinsten Mengen auf unsere Pfleglinge tödlich !

Wie kommt es zu den so viel diskutierten Nitritpeak ? (Anreicherung von Nitrit im Becken)


nun denn, wie oben schon beschrieben mal anders erklärt....  JETZT GEHTS LOS

es gibt zwei Arten von nitrifizierenden Bakterien,

ich nenne sie mal "die schnelle Einsatztruppe",
und "die guten Arbeiter", letztere allerdings haben die Angewohnheit sich gerne nochmal vor dem Beginn der Baustelle ein kleines Päuschen zu gönnen, und lieber zusammen nochmal ein Bierchen zu schlappern. Wenn sie jedoch arbeiten, dann geht das aber richtig prima voran,... solls ja auch geben 

Die Aufgabe der "schnellen Einsaztruppe" ist es, dem im Wasser vorhandenen Stickstoff, in Ammonium und Ammoniak, und dann sofort in Nitrit umzuwandeln....OK...alles ganz einfach ;-)

Alllsoooo los,

die Jungs sind ja von "der schnellen Einsatztruppe",

sie legen so richtig los, in ein paar Tagen verwandeln sie den Stickstoff "ruckzuck" in Ammonium und Ammoniak um, und da sie wissen, das zumindest Ammoniak bei hohen pH Werten giftig sein kann, lassen sie sich nicht lumpen und wandeln diesen sofort in Nitrit !!! um.
Die Jungs sind nicht zu bremsen, sie machen das tagelang und es bildet sich so ein richtig hoher Berg mit Nitrit, und ja, jetzt haben wir ihn, den Nitritberg oder wie wir Aquarianer sagen der Nitritpeak.... Aua!!!

Warum wandeln die Jungs von der "schnelle Einsatztruppe" denn nicht den Nitritberg in das wesentlich ungefährliche Nitrat um ?

Ganz einfach, sie haben das nicht gelernt und können das nicht. Sie können nur Stickstoff über Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit umwandeln, das können sie sehr gut, aber sonst nichts.

So... und nun ???

so langsam sehen das die "guten Arbeiter",

sie betrachten sich die Sache ein wenig und sagen, "Mensch die schnelle Einsatztruppe hat ja ganz schön geschafft, nun wird es Zeit auch mal anzufangen, aber wenn wir anfangen dann richtig"
Sie trinken noch ein letztes Bierchen und legen danach los wie die Feuerwehr.
Sie wandeln in zwei, drei Tagen den Berg an Nitrit in das wesentlich ungiftigere Nitrat um, so das der Nitritwert kaum messbar ist.

Nun geht alles seinen Gang, es entsteht ein Gleichgewicht beider "Arbeitergruppen",
was die "schnelle Einsatztruppe" an Nitrit heranschafft, bauen die "guten Arbeiter" sofort in Nitrat um, so kann sich kein Nitrit anreichern, alles ist gut... das Gleichgewicht ist erreicht.

Und wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes vorkommt (meisst durch zu viel Futter oder Überbesatz an Fischen, von uns Menschen verursacht) arbeiten beide Gruppen unendlich weiter. (die armen Schweine :thumbup_1: )

Nun liegt es an uns Aquarianern das Nitrat durch Wasserwechsel aus die Becken zu bekommen. ;-)

kleine Anmerkung,

im wahren Leben heissen die
"schnelle Einsatztruppe" >>> Nitrosomonas.
und
"die guten Arbeiter" >>> Nitrobacter.

nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum aktuellen Thema...

und wenn man jetzt die Arbeiter beider Parteien zusammen in einen Sack steckt, sie für ein paar Minuten oder auch Stunden gut mit Bier und Bratwürsten versorgt, und sie auf die nächste Baustelle gibt, arbeiten sie wie von mir schon mehrfach gemacht weiter...

ciao,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Ok, dann reden wir aneinander vorbei, denn für mich gehört zur Einlaufzeit eines Filters und eines Teiches weit mehr als nur die Nitrifikation. Für mich zählt beim Teich immer eher das Gesamte. Von daher hab ich das Thema als umfassender gesehen als nur die Nitrifikation. 

Bezüglich der Nitrifikation waren ja sehr interessante und hilfreiche Ausführungen von verschiedenen Leuten dabei. 

Es ist aber sicher gut das wir das jetzt noch mal klar gestellt haben, das das nicht für alle Prozesse im Teich gilt. Und da geht nix hoplahopp am Teich. Da braucht es immer Zeit bis sich alles einfährt. Änderungen (z.B. Neubesatz, Reinigung, Wasserwechsel usw. ) Sollten immer im möglichst moderaten Rahmen erfolgen um den Teich Langsam zu gewöhnen.


Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,

wärend du Beitrag #33 geschrieben hast, hatte ich Beitrag 32# noch etwas erweitert,
vielleicht interessant für dich, und hoffentlich auch für die anderen.

Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Prozesse im Teich, 
sonst würde ja diese Thema gesprengt.

Hier gehts um den biologischen Teil vom Filter, speziell eben um die Stickstoffkette, und wie man sie so schnell wie möglich erreichen kann.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Jochen,
noch mal danke für Deine Erfahrungsberichte, da hast Du Dir für uns ganz schön die Finger wund geschrieben.

Da die Möglichkeit des animpfens der Filter für einen schnellen Besatz eines Teiches normaler Weise kaum Beachtung findet halte ich die Diskussion darüber - und besonders Deine Erfahrungen damit - ebenso die von Peter - für besonders wichtig.

Theoretisch lässt sich ja immer gut diskutieren - letztlich zählt aber die Praxis.

Für mich haben sich besonders für die "Winterhaltung" von Filtermedien und das Vorgehen im kommenden Frühjahr neue Gesichtspunkte ergeben weil mein Teich und Aquarium laufen und das Thema Erstbesatz damit durch ist. 

Für Einsteiger die vom Nitritpeak überrascht werden und Teichleute die gerade bauen und nach Informationen suchen wird unsere Diskussion einiges zu bieten haben, denke ich.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

10 Liter Eimer voll Mulm, auf nen sagen wir 200 liter AQ mag ja noch funktionieren. 
Das sind 5 % ... aber wer nen Taschenrechner hat möge mal das Verhältnis ausrechnen bei nem 20000 liter Teich. 

Animpfen ist ja immer ne gute Sache um was in Gang zu bringen. Ich bleibe allerdings bei der altmodischen Methode und habe Zeit. Das ich ein sehr geduldiger Mensch bin merkt man ja beim Tempo meines Teichbaus  
Der Filter mag recht schnell besiedelt sein, aber die Bakterien sind ja ueberall woanders im Teich auch. 

Hier mag es aber ggf. auch Unterschiede geben zwischen KoiTeichen mit üppig dimensionierten Filtern und eher naturnahen Teichen mit geringem Fischbesatz und wenig Technik und eher kleinem Filter. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Wuzzel,
das animpfen mit Mulm ist eine Methode. Aber auch der Handel hält bereits flüssige Bakterienkulturen vor, mit denen entweder das Wasser oder der Filter geimpft werden können.

Bei einem Naturteich ohne Filteranlage könnte das animpfen z.B. mit Denitrol erfolgen (Flasche impft lt. Hersteller-Angabe 7500 Liter). Nun wäre es wieder interessant zu hören, ob das jemand schon probiert hat.


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Da zitiere ich mal die Redaktion von ratgeber-aquarium.de:



> ]...diese Mittel wie Denitrol, Nitrivec oder Bactozym etc. enthalten meist inaktive Bakterienstämme die sich auch erst etablieren müssen.
> Einige, und ich gehöre auch dazu, haben solche Mittel in der Phase des Einfahrens benutzt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Heute stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt: Die Bakterien der Nitrifikationskette bilden sich auch ohne diese Mittel im Aquarium. In einem eingefahrenen Aquarium sind sie sowieso vorhanden. Es kann allerdings sein, dass sie durch plötzlichen Mehrbesatz oder Überfütterung bzw durch zu gründliches Säubern des Filters oder Bodengrundes etc. eine Zeit überfordert sind. Das gleichen sie aber in wenigen Tagen durch entsprechende Vermehrung wieder aus.
> Also, warum soll ich Geld für diese Mittel ausgeben, wen sich die Bakterien auch so einstellen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Zum Animpfen braucht man keine 10 l Mulm auf 200 l Aquarium; 
da reicht 1/8 Liter heftig aus - mit 10 Litern kannst du erfolgreich einen Teich impfen.
Das soll ja nur die Stämme liefern, die sich dann zackig vermehren!

Von den im Handel erhältlichen "Dauer-Bakterienstämmen" halte ich auch gar nichts :
Wie wir bereits erörtert haben, sind die aeroben Bakterien, die wir brauchen,
nach kurzer Zeit ohne Sauerstoff Geschichte, 
wobei die Transportmethode von Jochen eine saubere Lösung darstellt.
Insofern wird´s wahrscheinlich so aussehen, 
dass MIT "KAUF-Bakterien schon in 2 Wochen eine prächtige Nitrifikation stattfindet,
während es ohne gleich einmal 14 Tage gedauert hätte. 
Die Kunden sind zufrieden und der Händler sowie der Hersteller auch - super!
(Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was für sinnloser Schwachsinn ver- und auch GEkauft wird!)

Zum Abschluß noch eine Tatsache, die bisher ein bisschen unter den Tisch gefallen ist:
Nicht die Anzahl, Längensumme oder die kg Lebendgewicht sind das, 
was die Abfallprodukte ins Teichwasser bringt
- das was die Viecher FRESSEN ist es!
Nachdem Fische einen im Vergleich zu uns ÄUSSERST sparsamen Metabolismus haben,
spricht da auch wenig dagegen, die Am Anfang gar nicht
und nach und nach langsam mehr zu füttern,
wenn das ÜBERHAUPT sein muss.


----------



## Cloud (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit ein paar Jahren 2 Teiche und ein Innenbecken.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das Animpfen von Filtern beileibe nicht das gleiche ist und dadurch das gleiche leistet wie ein eingefahrener Filter. 

Offensichtlich gibt es dazu noch 2 verschiedene Varianten des Animpfens. 

Nämlich einmal das zur Verfügung stellen von Material, welches abgebaut werden muss und somit zur Ansiedelung von Nitrifizierenden Bakterien anregt.


Und das Einbringen von nitrifizierenden Bakterien selbst....

In beiden Fällen dauert es trotzdem Wochen, bis sich ein funktionierendes "Nitrifikationsbiotop" in den Filtermaterialien und an allen weiteren Oberflächen etabliert hat. 

Bei wenig Fischbesatz mag dies nicht sooo auffällig ausfallen. In einem neuen 15000 Liter Teich, gleich besetzt mit etlichen Kilo Fisch wird der Ammoniumanfall und der daraus folgende Nitritpeak jedoch erheblich ausfallen. 

Läuft dann noch etwas anderes aus dem Ruder, z. B. der PH Wert - aus Ammonium wird Ammoniak), kann es schon mal zu einer kleinen Katastrophe kommen.
Zudem werden die Insassen geschwächt und können ein wunderbares Ziel für allerhand parasitäre Lebewesen und Bakterien werden, die die Gunst der Stunde zu einem explosionsartigen Populationsanstieg nutzen.

Meine Empfehlung: Zuerst Filter einfahren, dann Fische einsetzen! Erst dann sind die kalkulierbaren Risiken minimiert.

Noch ein Wort zu Filtermaterialien, die über den Winter im reduziert betriebenen Filter, oder im Teich verblieben sind.

Jeder, der dies praktiziert weiss, dass ein derartig überwintertes "Nitrifikationsbiotop" unvergleichlich schneller in die Gänge kommt, als neues steriles, auch angeimpftes Filtermaterial.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi ,

ich mach ja nicht 10 ltr. Mulm in ein 200 ltr. Becken oder so etwas,
sondern gebe etwas Mulm in den Eimer und fülle dan diesen mit Teichwasser auf,
so oder so ähnlich habe ich auch geschrieben.

Mein Teich ist auch sehr natürlich, und ich habe darin sehr wenig Besatz, und meine Filterung ist wirklich nicht überdimmensioniert.

zu sehen im Thema "Bau eines Wasserfalles",  hier im Forum...
und in verschiedenen anderen Themen die ich hier wirklich nicht ausgraben möchte.

Desweiteren habe ich hier immer geschrieben, das Temperatur einen wesentlichen Faktor gibt, sowie das der Besatz zum Volumen passen muss, also keine mit Koi vollgestopfte Badewanne, das wenig bis gar nicht nach dem Animpfen gefüttert werden sollte habe ich auch immer geschrieben.

MfG,

Jochen


----------



## nik (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo zusammen,

"Substratfilterung", also das zusätzliche Angebot von Siedlungssubstrat für Mikroflora/Biofilm hat grundsätzlich den Sinn einen möglichen Mangel an Siedlungssubstrat im Biotop auszugleichen. Im Filtersubstrat, wie auch auf allen Oberflächen im Biotop, findet die Mineralisierung organischer Stoffe statt. Das alles mehr oder weniger schnell und rückt deshalb nicht ins Bewusstsein, weil das idR. unkritische Prozesse sind. Eine Ausnahme ist das toxische Nitrit. Das entsteht nur, wenn die Nitrifikationskette als kleiner Teil des Stickstoffkreislaufs (und noch kleinerer Teil aller Stoffkreisläufe) sich neu aufbauen muss. Sei es, weil der Teich neu ist oder die Mikroflora durch Medikamente gehimmelt wurde, etc. Da Nitrobacter auf die Metaboliten von Nitrosomonas angewiesen ist und deren Teilungsrate geringer ist, entsteht ein gewisser Lag (Verzögerung) im Aufbau der Nitrobacterpopulation und solange wird das Nitrit nicht schnell genug abgebaut und ist als Nitritpeak messbar.
Mir hat übrigens noch niemand sagen können, welche wichtige Funktion - außer der Gewährleistung ausreichender Nitrifikation - ein biologischer Filter hat! Mechanische Filterung hat einen anderen Hintergrund und ist eine andere Baustelle. Für die ausreichende Nitrifikation braucht es häufig nicht viel Filtersubstrat. Die Koiteiche sind vom Betrieb den Fischaquarien recht nahe und eher untypisch. Beiden gemeinsam ist das latente bzw. akute Problem unzureichender Pflanzenmasse. 

Für das Einfahren eines Teiches/Filters löst die Zugabe von Nitrifikationsbakterien - viel mehr sind die "Filterstartpräparate" eh nicht - das Problem des Nitritpeaks zuverlässig. Wer also Fisch einsetzen "muss" ist mit solchen Präparaten auf der sicheren Seite. 
Wenn es jedoch um das Einfahren eines Biotops geht, dann betrifft das viele weitere Prozesse jenseits der höchst übersichtlichen Nitrifikationskette. Das lässt sich im Gegensatz zur Nitrifikation nicht erzwingen und dauert länger. 
Ich suche selbst nach möglichst vollständigen "Bakterienpräparaten", da gibt es nicht viel und wirklich überzeugen - im Sinne einer Hilfe für das Aufgleisen eines Biotops - konnte mich noch keines. Da ist man schnell bei so Geschichten, wie Brottrunk, EM (effektive Mikroorganismen), Aqua5dry und Co und landet leicht in esoterisch belasteten Bereichen.
Die Grenze ist schwierig zu ziehen und es gibt eine zu große Grauzone, die sich auch dadurch äußert, das der Wert, um nicht zu sagen die Unabdingbarkeit der Mikroflora nicht immer ausreichend ins Bewusstsein eines jeden Teichbesitzers gelangt.  

Grundsätzlich eine gute Lösung ist es auch weiterhin sich für das spezielle Biotop die erforderliche Zeit für dessen Entwicklung zu nehmen und einfach nur die Voraussetzungen zu schaffen, damit es sich in gewünschten Bahnen entwickeln kann.Man fährt besser, wenn man ein Biotop lediglich"moderiert". Manchmal wird mit viel Technik erzwungen. was sich nicht in Gänze erzwingen lässt. Sieht man mal von den Fischteichen ab, wird um die Filterung zuviel Gedöns gemacht. Die Nitrifikationsbakterien einfach in den Teich zu kippen tut es auch. Allerdings spielt dann die Wasserumwälzung eine größere Rolle. Der eine oder andere wird sich nun fragen, wie sind denn die "günstigen" Voraussetzungen für ein Biotopeinfahren? Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit, aber ein Punkt lässt sich feststellen: anfänglich sollte das Biotop möglichst einer geringen organischen Belastung ausgesetzt werden. Dazu gehört eben auch das Einwerfen von Fischfutter.
Mein Teichlein filtere ich nicht zusätzlich biologisch, das ist pflanzenlastig, wird auch nicht gefischfüttert und wird nur gut umgerührt. Nun nach etwa 3 Monaten, durchaus mit dem was ich als technische Unterstützung für notwendig erachte, gefällt er mir - was die biologischen Abläufe angeht - schon sehr gut! 
Na ja, mit (Pflanzen-)Aquarien kann ich recht gut umgehen und das lässt sich besser übertragen als ich das vorher angenommen hatte. Irgendwie hatte ich "vergessen" wie faszinierend selbst ein kleines Teichlein ist, hätte ich viel früher machen sollen! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Nik,

sehr guter Beitrag,

Ich betrieb ein  470 ltr. Aquarium bestetzt  mit 6 Stück manacapru pt. scalare, und 12 corydoras davidsandsis, also relativ wenig Fischsuppe.
Das Becken war relativ stark bepflanzt.

Dieses Becken wurde mit einem zusätzlichen Filtermedium Eheim 2028 unterstützt.
Nach zwei Jahren Laufzeit nahm ich den Topffilter aus dem Filterkreislauf.
Das Aquarium wurde nun nur mit einer Umwälzpumpe (etwa 800ltr) in Strömung gehalten, also ohne weitere Besiedlungsfläche für die Nitrifikanten, Wasserwechsel ca. 40 % alle 10 Tage, (mal ein Tag mehr mal einer weniger... )

Also mit viel Geduld, den Bakkis zeitgegeben sich kräftig an allen möglichen Substraten im Becken anzusiedeln etc.

Auch in dieser Zeit konnte ich kein Nitrit, Ammoniak im Aq. nachweissen..., und das bestätigt ja zumindest einen Teil deines Postes.

@ all,

Warum schreibe ich das eigentlich, ist ja genau das Gegenteil was ich vorher geschrieben habe ?

Als Antwort...
nur um Usern dieses Forums klarzumachen,

das ich wirklich kein hopp und weg Teichianer / Aquarianer bin sondern alles in der Praxis versuche, das ich im Sinne der Lebewesen darin verantworten kann, und das mit guten Gewissen gegenüber den Tieren.

Fazit,

in der Praxis habe ich beide Gegenpole durch,

schnelles Einfahren der Filter durch animpfen und sofortigen Fischbesatz,
ja sogar Aufzucht mehrerer Fischarten in diesen sterilen Becken, ohne Substrat nur mit Laichkegel usw.

sowie...

Hälterung von Fischen in Becken die sehr viel Fläche für die Nitrifikanen im Aquarium selbst bekamen, eben Pflanzen, Wurzeln , Bodensubstrat und durch weitere Einrichtungsgegenstände , ganz ohne künstliche Medien wie Filter usw., die Bakkis die sich im Aquarium angesiedelt haben wurden nur beströmt.

Beides kann ich bestätigen, das es zu machen ist, und das ist das schöne am Hobby.

Hier im Thema geht es aber schlichtweg wie man einen Filter im Frühjahr am schnellsten zum Gange bekommt, und wieso das es so ist,
und da ist wohl das animpfen mit eingefahrenen Bakterien am effektivsten.
Klaro ist es besser wenn man einen Filter über den Winter durchlaufen lassen kann, aber bei einigen geht es eben nicht,
(Bei mir zB. geht es nicht da der Teich an einen steilen Hang steht, und für Bodenabsaugung keine Möglichkeit besteht, meine gepumpte Version friert einfach ein, da der Teich im Schatten liegt, und wir nicht gerade im Weinbaugebiet Deutschlands daheim sind, wer unseren Teich kennt der weiss was ich meine)

Wenn ich schreibe das man ein Aquarium/Teich nach dem Animpfen innerhalb weniger Stunden sofort massvoll besetzen kann, schreibe ich das mit guten Gewissen, da ich es schon zigfach so gemacht habe ohne nur einmal ein Problem mit Nitrit zu bekommen.

Neulich war ich bei einem Züchter in Thüringen, der betreibt mehr als 1000 Aquarien,er meinte alle werden beim Aufstellen angeimpft und sofort besetzt...

sicherlich nicht romantisch aber es funktioniert, ohne wenn und aber...

MfG

Jochen.


----------



## Regs (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Guten Morgen,
heute Morgen fand ich diesen Artikel, der sich ebenfalls mit dem Thema auseinander setzt: http://www.malawicichliden-online.de/einfahren.html


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Die Diskussion hat sich in eine sehr seriöse Richtung entwickelt;
die letzten 3 Beiträge von Nick, Jochen und Regs sind offenbar nicht von der 
"wenn ich noch eine Oase kaufe, kann ich dann noch 4 Kois in meine Regentonne tun"
oder "Ich halte ein kleines Flusspferd in meiner Badewanne - welche Chemikalie muss ich reintun, damit´s fröhlicher ist"-Fraktion,
sondern von Leuten, die wissen, wovon sie reden. 

Sehr gut gefällt mir der Malawi-Link, der sich mit meinen Erfahrungen als Aquarianer deckt
und insbesondere die Aussage von Nick:
_Man fährt besser, wenn man ein Biotop lediglich"moderiert". _
That´s it! 
Das ist unsere Aufgabe!

Seine Meinung zu den Starterbakterien teile ich jedoch nicht,
da ich im Rahmen eines Symposions Gelegenheit hatte, 
lange mit einem Biologen (Name leider entfallen) über seine Arbeit zu sprechen, 
der tolle Forschungen über den biologischen Abbau durchgeführt hat:
Er hat in seiner Garage 300 (!) kleine 0,5-Liter Aquarien hintereinander geschaltet,
dort langsam gezielt verunreinigtes Wasser durchlaufen lassen 
und die Entwicklung der Bakterien beobachtet, die durch den Aufbau natürlich schön "sortiert" wuchsen.
Die interessantesten Erkenntnisse, die ich mitgenommen habe waren,

dass die Abbaubakterien mechanisch äußerst robust sind und sich kaum abschwemmen lassen,
dass sie aber Mimosen hinsichtlich des Sauerstoffangebotes (nach ca. 1 Stunde gehen die über den Jordan)
hinsichtlich der Wasserchemie (pH-Schwankungen z.B. mögen die nicht)
und insbesondere - was mich verwundert hat - auch hinsichtlich der Temperatur sind!
So sind ca. alle 2°C ANDERE Bakterienarten der Nitrifikanten am Werk,
d.h. bei Temperaturänderung dauert´s ein paar Tage, bis sich die Biologie umgestellt hat,
indem die einen Bakterien nahezu aussterben und durch die anderen ersetzt werden.
(Originellerweise gibt´s rund um 28°C sogar ein Loch, 
wo die Nitrifikation folglich verdammt schlecht funktioniert. Da hat die Evolution wohl gepatzt!)

Die teuren Starterbakterien aus dem Geschäft sind also SICHER alle gestorben, 

da länger als 1 Stunde im Flascherl, 
mehr als ein 1 Tag ohne ihre Nährstoffe,
sicher zwischendurch bei Temperaturen gelagert, die nicht die "ihren" sind.
Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit  sind die nicht die richtigen für die vorliegende Wasserchemie
und natürlich auch nicht für das aktuelle Temperaturniveau,
oder habt ihr drauf schon mal die Aufschrift 
_"für KH4.. 6 und 12 ... 14°C zu verbrauchen bis heute spätestens 16:00"_ gelesen?
Nö, die stehen seit 4 Jahren im Regal, in Sommerhitze oder bei winterlichen Temperaturen im Lager.
Ich halte das daher für schlimmste Bauernfängerei, 
die im besten Fall nix schadet, aber sicher nix nützt.
... eben wie mein Chemie-Professor einst so treffend sagte: 
"Wenn man als Chemiker reich werden will, muss man Wasser in kleinen Flascherln verkaufen!"


----------



## Regs (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Peter,

zum Thema Starterbakterien aus der Flasche musste ich gerade sehr schmunzeln. Ich habe mir fürs Büro einen 130L Sera Biotop Cube angeschafft dem ein Fläschchen Starterbakterien bei lag sowie eine Werbeaussage, dass man mit den Bakterien bereits nach 24 Stunden die ersten Fische einsetzen kann.

Von Sera gibts eine Anleitung ("So richte ich mein Aquarium ein") wie viele Fische nach wie vielen Tagen dazu gesetzt werden können - innerhalb weniger Tage wird schrittweise auf den geplanten Besatz der Bestand erhöht:
nach 24 Stunden (Tag 1) 10% des Bestandes einsetzen
Tag 4 30% hinzu setzen
Tag 5 und 7: Kontrolle auf Ammonium/Nitrit, ggf. Behandlung mit Produkt
Tag 8 30% hinzu setzen
Tag 10 wieder Kontrolle, ggf. Behandlung
Tag 11 restlichen Bestand einsetzen

*Das schrittweise einsetzen scheint mir auch der springende Punkt zu sein.* 

In meinem neu eingegrabenen Teich schwammen nach wenigen Tagen ja auch schon zwei Fische, der Besatz wurde dann schrittweise angehoben. Es gab nie einen Nitritpeak, Nitrit war und ist im Teich nie nachweisbar. Sera & Co. kamen da aber nicht zum Einsatz ;-)

Im 160L Aquarium das inzwischen gegen ein 350L AQ ausgetauscht wurde, wurde der Innenfilter mit Pumpe mit Mulm angeimpft und 160L gebrauchtes Aquarienwasser verwendet - kein Nitrit nachweisbar trotz Besatz mit 5 Schleierschwänzen (davon drei adulte Tiere) nach 24 Stunden.

Diese beiden Methoden: Filter mit Mulm animpfen und/oder schrittweise den Bestand anheben, scheinen beide die Nitrifikation flott in Gang zu bringen.

Das System funktionierte allerdings zunächst nicht so recht nach der Umstellung auf das 350L Trigon mit dem Juwel-Jumbo-Innenfilter, der trotz Animpfung, Übernahme von Wasser, Kies und Pflanzen fast zwei Wochen und viele WWs brauchte um einwandfrei zu arbeiten. Das langsame in Gang kommen wird auch dem HMF in Aquarien nachgesagt.

In sofern scheint es auch eine Rolle zu spielen, wie die Saugleistung der Pumpe und Wasserführung durch die Filtermedien aussieht, *wie schnell* die Nitrifikation startet. Wie immer man es macht - es ist höchste Aufmerksamkeit geboten um das Wohlergehen der Fische zu sichern.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Regine!
Das seh ich ganz genauso wie du 
und es ist eigentlich wirklich nett von den Starterbaterienvertreibern,
dass sie in der Beschreibung am Umkarton den schrittweisen Besatz nahelegen:
Wer das Zeug teuer kauft, wird das hoffentlich so befolgen 
und damit im Endeffekt auch wirklich Erfolg haben!
Wenn man so will, bezahlen die Leute halt für den Text am Umkarton 
und schütten ein absolut nutzloses Wasserl ins Becken
– naja, wer´s anders nicht kapiert …

Ich will sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen:
Der springende Punkt ist NICHT, wann wo wieviele Fische eingesetzt werden,
sondern wieviel GEFÜTTERT wird, denn DAS findet sich dann im Wasser!

Viele Leute können eben einfach nicht mit ansehen, wie die armen Fische darben,
weil sie nicht wissen, dass die 
a)	mit erstaunlich wenig auskommen und 
b)	im Teich immer was finden.
Im neu eingerichteten Aquarium ist es deshalb auch ein bewährter Praxistipp,
gleich ganz von Anfang an irgendwelche Lebendgebärenden Zahnkarpfen (Platy, Guppy, …) einzusetzen
und SICHER NICHT ZU FÜTTERN!
Dafür lutschen die den ganzen lieben Tag auf allen Oberflächen rum
Und eleminieren somit dort eventuell aufkommende Algen.

Deine Erfahrungen und Messungen der Einlaufzeit von Filtern decken sich ja erfreulich mit meinen
und dass das Übersiedeln mal nicht so ganz 100% nach Kochrezept klappt,
liegt schlicht an der Tatsache, dass wir es mit lebendigen Organismen zu tun haben.
Auf jeden Fall ist im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema des threads erfreulich,
dass die Geschichte nach 2 Wochen dann doch funktioniert hat,
auch wenn du meinst, dass das lang gedauert hat.
(... von wegen "heuer nicht mehr"  )


----------



## jochen (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Peter,

ebenfalls sehr guter Beitrag...

jedoch diesen Satz sehe ich etwas anders...



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> [*]dass sie aber Mimosen hinsichtlich des Sauerstoffangebotes (nach ca. 1 Stunde gehen die über den Jordan)



Sicherlich sind die Nitrifikanten sehr abhängig vom Sauerstoff, jedoch bin ich nicht der Meinung das sie nach einer Stunde über den Jordan gehen.

In der Belebung einer Kläranlage wird die Sauerstoffzufuhr (je nach Einträgen) sehr oft über drei Stunden abgesetzt, um damit die Denitrifikation (anaerobe Phase) zu erreichen.
In dieser Phase überleben die Nitrifikanten mehrmals am Tag bei Sauerstoff Werten von 0,05 mg/ltr und weniger, und das meist über zwei Stunden.
Die Nitrifikation (nachdem die Sauertoffzufuhr wieder im Gange ist) läuft dann prima wieder bei über 2,5 mg/ltr, höher wie 3,5 geht es selten auch bei höchsten und stark belasteten Zulaufmengen, das reicht den Bakkis locker aus um gut zu "arbeiten".

3,5 mg/ltr, diese Mengen würden den meisten Fischen nicht gut tun, aber eben die Bakkis an sich können ganz gut damit leben und arbeiten.

Wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne ein Bild der Onlineüberwachung der Sauerstoffwerte bei der Nitrifikation/Denitrifikation einstellen, darauf kann man das oben Geschriebene gut erkennen.

Will damit nur sagen, die Nitrifikanten sind härter im Nehmen als manche denken...

jedoch sollten sie natürlich immer in Teichen oder Aquarien gut mit Sauerstoff (der Durchlauf im Filter reicht dafür in den meissten Fällen aus) versorgt werden, schon alleine den Fischen wegen, das ist Fakt.

Aber einen Supergau, nur weil der Filter für eine Stunde ausser gefecht ist, wird es sicher für die Bakterien nicht geben,
hier sterben wohl eher sauerstoffbedürftige Fische wie Welse etc. an Sauerstoffnot, aber nicht an einer Nitrivergiftung, durch abgestorbene Bakterien.

Aber ich denke das zerreist das Thema etwas, ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo,



> Viele Leute können eben einfach nicht mit ansehen, wie die armen Fische darben,
> weil sie nicht wissen, dass die
> a) mit erstaunlich wenig auskommen und
> b) im Teich immer was finden.


Wenn denn praxisnahe Erfahrungen gewünscht sind :
Seit mindestens 5 Jahren habe ich kein Futter mehr in meinenTeich geschmissen, die Orfen wachsen, die Goldies vermehren sich, und alle überleben den Winter, mit dickem Eis auf dem Teich.
Und wenn wir von Aquarien reden :
Seit geschätzten 35 Jahren habe ich mich noch nicht um Nitritpeak gekümmert, weil ich keine Wasserwerte messe ( vielleicht 2mal im Jahr aus Interesse ). Neue Aquarien werden aufgestellt, mit Sand und Wasser gefüllt, eingerichtet , 1-2 Tage mit Filter laufengelassen damit sich das Wasser klärt, und dann langsam besetzt.
Ich habe so noch keinen Ausfall gehabt.
Wichtiger als Wasserwerte messen ist, seine Tiere beobachten, aber manche nehmen sich  dafür nicht mehr die Zeit.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Jochen!
Na, mag sein, dass die Bakterien nach 1 Stunde NOCH nicht Geschichte sind
und in der Kläranlage gleich einmal 3 Stunden aushalten
(DIE Burschen wissen SICHER, was sie tun! 
... und Starterbakterien kommen per Hubschrauber als Belebtschlamm von der nächsten Kläranlage),
aber von den 3 Jahren, die das Starterbakterienflascherl beim Händler im Regal steht,
sind wir da um den Faktor 10.000 entfernt:
Die sind definitiv hin.

Trotzdem finde ich das, was du geschrieben hast, sehr interessant
und es wäre toll, wenn du näheres berichten könntest!

Garfields hat mir aus dem Herzen gesprochen:
SO kann man die Sache Hand in Hand mit der Natur lösen!


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Jeannot,
danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht. 

Hallo Jochen,


> Wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne ein Bild der Onlineüberwachung der Sauerstoffwerte bei der Nitrifikation/Denitrifikation einstellen, darauf kann man das oben Geschriebene gut erkennen.


Das würde mich sehr interessieren!

Hallo Peter,
was da in den Flaschen zu finden ist, ist wirklich ein Rätsel. Sera schreibt im Beipack des Produktes Filter biostart:


> Konzentrat aus hochaktiven Mikroorganismen und Enzymen, die durch den Abbau von organischem Material die Nitrifikation vorbereiten und den Abbau von Mulm im Filter und Bodengrund beschleunigen.



Da das Produkt im Kühlschrank gelagert werden soll und in der Sommerhitze nicht ausgeliefert wurde (Info vom Händler) wäre es doch wirklich interessant den Inhalt zu kennen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Regine!
Hast du nicht vielleicht ein Mikroskop,
auf dass du einmal einen Blick in das Wundersafterl riskieren könntest?
Das wäre doch wirklich aufschlussreich, nicht?
Vielleicht könnte Dany aushelfen?


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Peter,
mit einem Mikroskop habe ich schon geliebäugelt. Was müsste ich denn da einkaufen, Dany kannst Du mir einen Rat geben?


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



ob ein normales Mikroskop da weiterhilft. 
Bei Mikroorganismen vielleicht,
für Enzyme brauchts etwas mehr.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Regine, hi Eugen!
Also ich hab sowas da und kann´s eigentlich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.
Die Vergrößerung wird nicht reichen, um Bakterien hinreichend zu klassifizieren,
aber Einzeller usw. sieht man sehr schön.
(Enzyme sind Biokatalysatoren, also Moleküle bzw. Makromoleküle 
und da hilft ein Mikroskop nix.)

Was aber unbedingt NOCH erforderlich ist,
ist ein geschultes Auge und ein wissender Geist dahinter
und da habe ich eben auf die Dany gehofft!


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regine,




Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Das würde mich sehr interessieren!
> 
> .



Hier ein Bild der Online Überwachung, man kann denk ich ganz gut sehen mit wieviel mg/ltr Sauerstoff nitrifiziert wird,
vorallem kann man die Pausen (sauerstofflose/anaerobe Zeit) sehr gut erkennen.
An diesem Tag waren es sogar etwas über drei Stunden, durchaus normal.

Ganz unten auf der Skala (Rot) die Sauerstoffmenge im Becken,
 untere Leiste die Zeit, linke Leiste die Menge an Sauerstoff in mg/ltr.

 

hier nochmal im Detail, die Belüftungspause, bzw Sauerstoff kaum messbar (etwa 0,03 mg/ltr. und das über 3 Std.)

 

Man kann auch auf diesem Bild gut erkennen wann nitrifiziert wird...

oben in Blau zeigt an wieviel Luft von den Gebläsen gerade zugegeben wird,
die Grüne Linie ist für dieses Thema nicht interessant,
die blaue Linie zeigt wann nitrifiziert (was man ja im Teichfilter anstrebt, Umwandlung der Soffe in Nitrat) wird, (je höher um so wirksamer)
 und wann denitrifiziert  (Nitratabbau) wird (je niedriger um so wirksamer, im Teich kontrolliert kaum machbar)
Man kann auch gut erkennen das an diesem Tag etwa 3,15 mg/ltr vollkommen reichten um die ankommende Schmutzfracht biologisch zu reinigen.

Fazit, die Bakkis sind schon harte Burschen,
die man aber trotzdem nicht ausser acht lassen sollte...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Jochen,
das finde ich wirklich sehr interessant!
Könte man das nicht auf einen Teich- oder Aquarienfilter umlegen,
indem man die Pumpe mit einer Schaltuhr zyklisch ein- und ausschaltet?


----------



## Brödi (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallochen,

also ich meld mich auch mal:

Meiner Meinung nach wird manches zu sehr übertrieben. Aus der Zeit des Aquariums kenne ich das wie geschildert. 
Aber der Teich ruht bei mir im Winter wie auch die Fische darin ruhen sollten. Pumpe kommt zum Winter raus und im Frühjaht wieder rein. Ich wasche aber nicht alles superrein, sondern spüle alles vernünftig sauber. Die Pumpe stelle ich im Keller ins Wasser.
Ich hatte letzten Winter meterdick Schnee auf dem Eis, alle blieben gesund und schwimmen nach wie vor lustig durch den Teich.
Dabei hab ich wohl den kleinsten teich hier im Forum mit meinen winzigen 1000 Litern...
Auch beim Start damals hab ich alles auf mich zukommen lassen, mit Regenewasser und sonstigem Wasser. Alles ging gut!!!
Liebe Grüße aus Gütersloh
Andreas


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Andreas,

ich machs ja genauso wie du bei mir am Teich, (lediglich bei mir bleibt die Pumpe auf 1,5 m Tiefe im Teich, über den Winter) und finde das auch vollkommen iO.
Das habe ich auch ganz am Anfang in diesem Thema geschrieben.

Nur lass uns doch einfach dieses trockene Thema (obwohl es ums Wasser geht... ) weiter diskutieren,
Regine hats interessiert, und ich habe versucht so gut es ging zu antworten.

Ist das so schlimm ?

Dazu sind Foren da,
 ich lese nicht  was mich nicht interessiert,
lasse aber den anderen ihren Spass dabei.

Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Freude mit deinem Teich,

MfG
Jochen.

PS,

ich wohne im dunkelsten Frankenwald, und da ist Schnee und Eis kein Fremdwort...


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Peter,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Könte man das nicht auf einen Teich- oder Aquarienfilter umlegen,
> indem man die Pumpe mit einer Schaltuhr zyklisch ein- und ausschaltet?



naja...:?

im Aq. und im Teich strebt man im Normalfall die totale Nitrifikation im Filter an,
um dann das Endprodukt Nitrat durch Wasserwechsel oder Pflanzenmasse aus dem Aq. bzw. Teich zu holen.
Ich belasse es für`s Erste auch dabei, wie wohl Tausende von anderen Aquarianern.

Stell dir vor du stellst deinen Filter auf Intervall, jedesmal wenn er wieder einschaltet spült dir der Mulm durch das Becken, mit allen "Schmodder und sonst was".
Die Fa. Dupla hat das vor Jahren recht effektiv mit einem Rieselfilter gemacht, dabei wird der Schmodder nicht in das Becken geblasen. 

Aber ich bin da etwas faul und bleib meinen bisherigen Filtern treu,
24 Stunden durchrasseln lassen, und fleissig Wasserwechsel im Aquarium...

Im Teich wird kaum gefüttert, und monatlich Pflanzen geerntet.

Kannst ja nen Rieselfilter bauen, geht bestimmt, nur ich geniesse immo lieber den Teich, ohne wieder zu fummeln...

zumindest zur Zeit...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Jochen,


> Man kann auch auf diesem Bild gut erkennen wann nitrifiziert wird...


 .. und auch wann denitrifiziert wird. Ganz schöner Tobak nach einem Glas Bier, ich habe mir die Info über die Denitrifikation mindestens drei Mal durchgelesen *hicks*. 

Ob der Prozess im Teich so ablaufen kann, Peter? Das ist ja offenbar vom vorhanden sein von ausreichend gelöstem, organischen Kohlenstoff abhängig, fehlt der, kommt es zur erneuten Erzeugung von Nitrit unter aneroben Bedingungen - das Problem hatte doch kürzlich jemand hier von uns in seinem Teich, nachdem das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter zunächst nitritfrei abfloss. Sauerstoffmangel ist in "normalen" Teichen vermutlich eher ein Problem - oder auf jeden Fall schlechter zu kontrollieren.

Danke für die Grafiken, Jochen!


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Regine,



Regs schrieb:


> Das ist ja offenbar vom vorhanden sein von ausreichend gelöstem, organischen Kohlenstoff abhängig, fehlt der, kommt es zur erneuten Erzeugung von Nitrit unter aneroben Bedingungen!



genau das ist die Zweischneidigkeit der Denitrifikation, im Teich wohl zumindest für mich sehr schwer zu steuern, und ohne Steuerung kanns schnell in den Abgrund gehen.

Wir haben schon vor einiger Zeit hier darüber diskutiert, bin eher ein Gegner der Deni im Teich,
wenn aber jemand eine vernünftige und risikolose Praxis durchführt und sie hier einstellt, lasse ich mich gerne überreden.

Bis dahin verbleibe ich bei der bisherigen Situation, mit der ich am Teich und bei den Aquarien sehr zufrieden bin.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Regine, hallo Jochen!
Danke für eure Echos. 
Die Problematik mit der Denitrifikation ist mir noch von unseren Versuchen mit Denitrifikationsreaktoren in guter Erinnerung,
wo wir das jedoch als vom Nitrifikationsfilter völlig getrennte Einheit im Nebenstrom betrieben haben.
(Ich hab mal unten eine Skizze reingestellt.)
Die Bakterien haben wir mit verschiedensten Kohlehydraten gefüttert (sogar div. Alkoholen, da schön dosierbar),
wobei sich Milchzucker am Besten bewährt hat.
Wie Regine geschrieben hat, kommt´s dabei auf zum Nitratspiegel recht genau passende Mengen Kohlehydrat an,
weil sonst nur bis zum Nitrit reduziert wird (na super!),
oder Zuckerüberschüsse ins Aquarium gelangen (auch schlecht).

Auch wenn die Sache an und für sich funktioniert hat,
so ist sie doch meilenweit von einer "vernünftigen und risikolosen Praxis" entfernt,
was aber diverse Filtermaterialhersteller nicht davon abhält,
zum 17. mal wieder neue Bröckerl auf den Markt zu werfen, die im normalen (!) Filter eingefüllt, 
NEBEN den Nitrifikanten fleissigst DEnitrifizieren (sollen).

Schade: Der Impulsbetrieb des Standardfilters ala Kläranlage wäre ja eine ZU schöne Möglichkeit gewesen,
da mir EINEM Topf Nitrifikation UND DE-Nitrifikation zu erledigen,
aber ohne Messung und Regelkreis, wie sie´s in der Kläranlage sicher haben,
ist das wohl nicht zu realisieren.

IM Teich findet laut Dr. Heinz Jaksch (Biologisches Labor Ost) die Denitrifikation im Boden statt,
allerdings entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, wie leistungsfähig das ist.

EINE Methode zur "Denitrifikation" möchte ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten,
auch wenn´s vielleicht nicht so gaaaanz zum ursprünglichen Thema gehört:
Ich hab mal längere Zeit Messungen an in einem mittel besetzen 200 Liter-Becken gemacht,
in das die Wurzeln eines ordentlichen Monstera (Fensterblatt, vulgo Philodendron) hingen;
Blumentopf gab´s da gar keinen mehr - der hing an Haken an der Wand.
Nach dem Wasserwechsel lag der Leitwert bei ca. 270 µS
(Das stellt als Vergleichswert die Summe der ionisch gelösten Stoffe dar.),
pro Woche (!) rasselte der dann gute 30 µS und mehr in den Keller.
Der Monstera hat dabei sicher nicht die Härtebildner rausgeräumt,
sondern sich eher am Stickstoff gütlich getan!
Aus Sorge um die Lebendgebärenden haben wir anfangs öfter Wasser gewechselt 
und später (faul) Substral reingekippt.
Naja, andererseits ... auf einen Miniteich am Balkon ist das doch durchaus anwendbar!


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo,



> Die Bakterien haben wir mit verschiedensten Kohlehydraten gefüttert (sogar div. Alkoholen, da schön dosierbar),



jepp, hier scheiterten unsere Versuche daran das nicht nur die Bakterien gefüttert werden mussten...siehe Wodkafilter...



> Auch wenn die Sache an und für sich funktioniert hat,
> so ist sie doch meilenweit von einer "vernünftigen und risikolosen Praxis" entfernt,



genau wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe, mir ist dabei das Risiko einfach zu hoch,
Nitrat bekommt man viel einfacher aus dem Wasser als mit solchen Versuchen.

zur Monstera,
ich kenne einige Leute die eine Monstera in das offene Becken "hängen" hatten,
funktioniert wie von dir beschrieben relativ gut, und bestimmt nicht so riskant als mit den Denifiltern.



> Naja, andererseits ... auf einen Miniteich am Balkon ist das doch durchaus anwendbar!



hmmmmm..., guter Tipp könnten bestimmt mal einige Miniteichler ausprobieren.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Naja, andererseits ... auf einen Miniteich am Balkon ist das doch durchaus anwendbar!



Ist das für einen Miniteich ohne Fische überhaupt nötig ? 

Die Frage ist was passiert mit den Nitrobacter und besonders auch mit Nitrosamonas, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt unter oder über mehr als 2mg pro liter fällt, zum Beispiel auch bei völliger Einstellung der Nitrifikation bei zu niedrigem pH Wert oder auch zu hohem ph Wert. Zum Beispiel auch in kalten Sommern oder umgekehrt in wärmeren Winterperioden ? 
Die Teichbesitzer die Ihren Teich nicht dauernd, also nur periodisch heizen, besonders, oder ggf. auch nur zum verhindern das Zufrierens, bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad werden da vermutlich ganz andere Erfahrungen haben als die ohne Heizung !? 

Ich denke, da sind die meisten hier mitdiskutierenden meiner Meinung !? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Garfield (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi,

kenne mich mit Pflanzen nicht so aus, deshalb: 
ist die Monstera die selbe Pflanze wie die Efeutute ?


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Nein ... suchst Du Monstera ? guckst du HIER 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Garfield (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi,

unter Efeutute steht bei Wikipedia 
"Diese Art wurde sehr oft umbenannt und unter anderem in die Gattungen Pothos, Rhaphidophora, Scindapsus und Monstera eingeordnet"
und als der Jochen schrieb 
"ich kenne einige Leute die eine Monstera in das offene Becken "hängen" hatten"
und ich doch regelmässig das gleiche von der Efeutute höre .... deshalb meine Frage.
Hat sich dann aber wohl geklärt.


----------



## Regs (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was passiert mit den Nitrobacter und besonders auch mit Nitrosamonas, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt unter oder über mehr als 2mg pro liter fällt



Die Klärwerker geben etwa alle drei Stunden spätestens Sauerstoff zu. Wenn das nicht rechtzeitig gemacht wird, möchten die Bakkis vermutlich nicht mehr mit dem Klärwerk zusammen arbeiten. :__ nase



			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bakterien haben wir mit verschiedensten Kohlehydraten gefüttert (sogar div. Alkoholen, da schön dosierbar)


Die Alkohole können wir dann wohl besser selbst trinken, das ist beim Stand der Technik wohl ungefährlicher für die betroffenen Fische.. 2


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hi Teichfreunde!
Für einen Miniteich ohne Fische ist das sicher nicht nötig,
aber wie ich schon im Schnaken-im-Miniteich-thread geschrieben habe
(und wofür mehrere versuchen, mich mit Faulkschlamm zu steinigen),
spricht SEHR VIEL für die Haltung so einiger Zierfischarten am Balkon!
(Nein, ich meinen KEINE Goldfische - für die müsste es schone ein MIDI-Teich sein!)

Die Teichbesitzer die Ihren Teich nicht dauernd, also nur periodisch heizen ...
uhhh - ist das ohne eigenes Kleinkraftwerk überhaupt finanzierbar,
oder tauen die nur einen kleinen Fleck der Eisdecke auf?
Grundsätzlich wird´s egal sein, solange die Fsche nicht aufgrund der Temperaturen aktiv werden,
aber wenn doch, dann ist das ein ganz schön heftiger Eingriff in die Biologie
(lahmender Filter ohne Bakkis, aufgeweckte, grantige Fische, die nach Frühstück äh drängen, ...).
... würd ich nicht machen, sondern statt dessen im Flachen blubbern, 
wobei mein (Natur-)Teich ohne Probleme für irgendwelche Tiere völlig zufriert.
Bei dichtbesetzten Koiteichen mag das anders sein.

Zur Efeutute:
In der Küche meiner Wohnung hatte ich meine Zuchtanlage bestehend aus 8 Stk. 40 Liter-Aquarien.
Unter der Leuchtenabdeckung verlief ein geschlitzter Kabelkanal,
der die Verdrahtung, Luft und Wasserschläuche ... UND  Scindapsus aufnahm.
Dessen Wurzeln  fluteten im dicht besetzten Aufzuchtbecken,
während die Blätter 1/2 m weiter im nur zu 1/3  gefüllten Labyrintherbecken wucherten - hübsch und praktisch!
(Geht natürlich auch mit Schlingphilodendron oder ähnlichem,
nur von Ficus pumilia muss man die Hände lassen:
Dem wird man nicht mehr Herr!)


----------



## Eugen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*



Regs schrieb:


> Die Alkohole können wir dann wohl besser selbst trinken, das ist beim Stand der Technik wohl ungefährlicher für die betroffenen Fische.. 2



Lieber nicht,es gibt nur sehr wenige,gefahrlos trinkbare Alkohole
( übrigens sind auch Zucker Alkohole  )


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

... und auch die gefahrlos trinkbaren sind nicht wirklich gefahrlos!


----------



## Eugen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

[OT]wo du recht hast,hast du Recht.  

Dosis sola venenum facit.  [/OT]


----------



## Brödi (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Jochen,
auf gar keinen fall "schlimm" !
Finde alles interessant. Übrigens, Intervall der Pumpe, da hst du recht. Mit dem Schmodder. Ich lasse auch immer nur ca. 15 min. pro Stunde laufen. Denke das reicht. Habe auch wirklich kein schlechtes Wasser und glasklar. Auch keine Algen. Nicht viel. Aber immer wieder die Pumpe anlaufen lassen...  Geht bei mir durch einen Eheim-Filter, mit Schwämme und kleine Plastikrohrstücke drin. Dann durch 3 kleine Mörtelkübel, als Wasserfall. Sah bisher keine Probleme. Denke grad über meine Intervallschaltung nach.
Mit besten Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

ups hab ich jetzt erst gelesen,
sorry,

Hallo,

also, das ich die Skala (im Beitrag #56) mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt zur Nitrifikation eingestellt habe,
habe ich nur gemacht weil ich aufzeigen wollte das man nicht unbedingt gleich Bange sein muss das die Bakterien sofort kippen, wenn der Filter mal für zwei, drei Stunden ausfällt, was fälschlicherweise eben oft in Foren geschrieben wird.
Die Bakterien arbeiten auch ganz gut mit 2,5 mg/ltr Sauerstoff, würde bei der Fracht am Stickstoff das in einem Teich vorkommt auch locker reichen, nur die Fische und andere Lebewesen im Teich machen das halt nicht unbedingt mit..., in der Kläranlage strebt man ja keine Fischhaltung an.

Im Teichfilter strebst du doch die Nitrifikation an, also Umwandlung von Stickstoffen in Nitrat, und nicht das Gegenteil, und da ist Sauerstoff nur positiv, je mehr umso besser, also umso wirksamer...und das wollen wir doch.
Das erreicht du am effektivsten wenn dein Filter 24 Std durchläuft, nur das macht Sinn, alles andere hemmt diese Aufgabe.

Zur Denitrifikation wurde ja schon geschrieben, und die erreichst du auf keinen Fall wenn du den Filter für 20 min oder so nur in der Std. laufen lässt.

Wenn du Strom sparen möchtest, würde ich einen Besatz zusammenstellen der sehr gering zum Volumen ist, und dann gar nicht filtern.

Aber einen Teichfilter im Intervall laufen zu lassen, bringt in meinen Augen alles andere als positives.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

muss mal das Thema rausholen, Sorry für das Leichenschänden 

würde es was bringen wenn man den Aussenfilter vom 260l AQ reinigt,
und den Mulm in den Filter vom neu befülltem Teich bringt?
Zum impfen natürlich! 
Weil in dem AQ Filter genug Dreck ist um die Biologieabteilung zum schnellerem laufen zu bekommen?!  

klar die menge ist prozentual sehr gering aber nachdem man hier alles gelesen hat scheint der Kauf von schnellstart Bakterien für den Filter als rausgeschmissenes Geld ... 

also macht das Sinn? Ja/nein/vielleicht oder besser lassen?


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Hallo Simon,
ich habe nichts gegen alte threads, die wiederbelebt werden . Das ist alle mal besser als ein neuer, zu dem man eher nach links im Forum suchen müsste . Leider erfahre auch ich als als eine der Grenzen hier im Forum, dass es schwierig wird, sich tieferes Wissen anzueignen.
Viele Experten haben hier gute Beiträge geschrieben, die jedoch in der Gesamtmenge zu den einzelnen Themen einfach untergehen. Kompliziertere Sachverhalte werden oftmals nicht in eigenen threads diskutiert, sondern es taucht hier und mal ein Beitrag dazu auf .
Bei meinem __ Hel-X habe ich die andere beobachtung gemacht: an frischem Material haftet erst mal fast nichts, es vergehen Monate, bis es "richtig" besiedelt ist. Ich sehe das gerade, weil ich gebrauchtes zum "Einfahren" weitergegeben habe (und mit frischem aufgefüllt, das zum größten Teil noch über Wasser liegt). Da würde ein "Animpfen" wenig bringen. In einem "sterilen" Becken sieht es generell anders aus, weil sich noch nirgendwo "stabile" Verhältnisse eingepegelt haben. Ich bin auch ein Befürworter von "Dreck" im neuen Teich/AQ, um eine bessere Ausgangssituation zu schaffen.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterstart und Einlaufzeit*

Jo,

habe heute mal angeimpft, 

und muss jetzt Geduld haben das es wieder "fischig" riecht 


werde aber gleich noch mit ner Koinase telefonieren der einen Freund hat der selber Händler ist,

mal schaun´ was er dazu sagt.. mal abgesehen vom "verkaufen wollen"

mit Fischen impfen ist ja blöd bei mir..


----------

